# Here's my small collection in a "Hutch-shell"



## zanes_antiques (May 19, 2008)

I got this hutch off of my Mother-in-Law. I told my wife we had no wall space in the dining room to keep it there, so I put it in my office and am displaying my collection in it nown. Lucky me.


----------



## miker31567 (May 28, 2008)

Nice display Zane !!! I am actually pretty new to this forum, and to the bottle collecting. I do have a bunch of what seem to be very old bottles. Lot of medicines, beer and sodas. I am cleaning them as I find them. They are looking very nice. I notice ur signature states that you "BUY"  If I were to post some pics or send you a PM with pics, do ya think ya may be interested in some of the bottles I have ?


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (May 28, 2008)

Wow...your collection makes me drool. []


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Krystal.

 HEY mike, feel free to send me any photos of what you have. Even if I wouldn't be interested in them I'd enjoy seeing them.


----------



## miker31567 (May 29, 2008)

Ok Zane.Thx alot buddy ! Soon as my camera gets back from vacation with my sister.  I do how ever have a few pics. The first is just a mason jar lid, embossed with MASON IMPROVED REGISTERED MAY 23 1871   but the 3 in my 23 is backwards. This pic isnt actually mine, but I do have the same exact lid. The the next 2 are the same bottle, just a beer or soda reading JOS SCIORTINO & CO. SUCCESSOR TO F.B. SCHAUB UTICA NY. Very notable place Utica NY it's about 45 miles from my home. The fourth pic is a laxative I believe. SOLUTION CITRATE MAGNESIA..sut'm sut'm blah blah. I have it written down some where if ya wanna know all of it.  I do have a lot of other older bottles tho. I'm thinkin between mid to late 1800's to early 1900's Lot of medicines I think. 


 PIC # 1


----------



## miker31567 (May 29, 2008)

Pic #2


----------



## miker31567 (May 29, 2008)

PIC#3


----------



## miker31567 (May 29, 2008)

PIC#4


----------



## miker31567 (May 29, 2008)

Here's about 1/2 of my first find.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 15, 2008)

zane 
 i love your hutch and collection and congratulations, weren't you the auction winner tonight? i would have liked to have bid on Matt's Book on CD. Another time when my ship come in...lol but i need to live a little closer to the ocean. enjoy it and it's people like you who keep this forum going. Matt'a another wonderful man around this forum.  ~stardust~


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey "Dusty" the auction I book my book in was in January. You must have it mixed up with the current one. But thanks for the comments anyway.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 5, 2008)

here's an updated photo of the collection...

 I don't know if you can see a difference though.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 7, 2008)

NICE! What happend to the olive mason jar? I got room!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 7, 2008)

My dad and I were just looking at the two photos and decifering the differences and there are quite a few replacements. Some, including the Mason Jar were sold or traded away. I have picked up two more Foley's amber meds since then also.

 If anyone sees something else and would like to inquire, feel free.


----------

